# Testing handwritten humour



## Pongy (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Pongy (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Courtjester (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm... 

It's certainly different and has a charm of its very own.

Thank you for sharing it with us here.

The Courtjester​


----------



## Pongy (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I try my best to be amusing. Here's something slightly more elaborated.


----------



## HunterT (May 26, 2011)

Hmm, I can't see it?


----------



## Pongy (May 26, 2011)

Try refreshing the page and wait for ten seconds or so perhaps. I can see it.


----------



## Pongy (May 26, 2011)

The problem should be solved now, I had to change the sharing settings.


----------



## Courtjester (May 27, 2011)

Sorry, dear Pongy, I can't see it either!

If at first you don't succeed ... No, don't give up! 

Please try again.

The Courtjester​


----------



## Pongy (May 27, 2011)

Ok, I tried anew - please tell me it works now : )


----------



## HunterT (May 27, 2011)

I don't understand this...I apologise if im being rude/offensive, but I don't see the humour in these? :/


----------



## Pongy (May 27, 2011)

Maybe they just aren't funny? But I'm _trying_ to write comedies, I can assure you. Please let me know if the stuff I submit start getting funny or if you have a good idea about how I could funnify this shizzle.


----------



## Courtjester (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, dear Pongy, but the handwritten stuff really doesn't do much for me. Your second offering is visible now, but alas not all that legible. How about typing it out? 

Kind regards - The Courtjester​


----------



## Pongy (May 29, 2011)

I think I need a writing device of some kind... Maybe the new Nook.

Until then other methods have to suffice. Let's try saying it in a song for instance.

[video=youtube;8eH9n-A3RPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eH9n-A3RPI[/video]


----------



## Dyadyushka Denis (Oct 9, 2011)

The Brain of Dyadyushka Denis writes down the ideas generated by it on sheets of paper not to forget them.


----------

